
FlowSense: A Natural Language Interface for Visual Data Exploration - ArtWomb
https://arxiv.org/abs/1908.00681
======
masonhensley
Cool, stuff like this would be helpful for non technical team members to dip
their toes into BI & Data Analysis.

Github repo for those interested.

\-
[https://github.com/yubowenok/flowsense](https://github.com/yubowenok/flowsense)

\- [https://visflow.org/flowsense/](https://visflow.org/flowsense/)

